# HDB Type Accomodation Near Jurong East



## psethura (Oct 24, 2010)

My office will be in Jurong East. Can you pls suggest what are near by area where I can start looking for residence. I would be commuting my Train.

I would look for 2 BR HDB Type Apartment. 

Thanks in Advance for taking time to provide pointers

Thanks
PS


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

are you in singapore ? A look at the saturday newspaper will spoil you for choices .. Jurong has a lot of apartments up for rental, though with the revised rental rules, you may need some time to narrow down the choice ..

Good luck in your house hunting


----------



## winstonterr (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,
I am an engineer who has got a job in Honolulu, Hawaii and will be moving there within a month. How do I find an accommodation before I get there. I am planning to stay there for a long time and I am a single too. Please advise me on finding some cheap accommodation.


----------

